# Craftsman 10-28 Track Drive



## Curtis328 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello!

I recently purchased a new machine, attached below (unit on the right).

It's a Craftsman 10-28 Track Drive, from approximately 1993; model number is C459 52560 (Canadian).

An exhaustive search to the end of the interwebs, and back, brings up no results for a manual. All I'm really looking for are the parts schematics, so I can easily order replacement parts when needed. Wondering if anyone is able to visually cross reference this model to a US model, which actually has a manual available online.

Thanks for looking,
Curtis


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

I could likely help you out if you were talking about the one on the LEFT.... I have an identical 10/28, 1987 Craftsman....!!


----------



## Curtis328 (Jan 9, 2016)

JamesReady said:


> I could likely help you out if you were talking about the one on the LEFT.... I have an identical 10/28, 1987 Craftsman....!!


Thanks for the offer!! Haha...

Actually I'm selling the machine on the left; it's a C950-52677-9. I had an equally difficult time finding a manual for that one... I eventually found a manual for a machine that's almost exactly the same, other than the model number.

Still in search of a manual for the track unit on the right...


----------



## wally6 (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi Curtis,

I just bought one like that and starting my search for manuals, part sources etc. Have you found anything out that you could help me out with (ie American model number equivalents or MTD numbers)?
Mine looks the same as the one on the right but has model number C459-521281


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

wally6 said:


> Hi Curtis,
> 
> I just bought one like that and starting my search for manuals, part sources etc. Have you found anything out that you could help me out with (ie American model number equivalents or MTD numbers)?
> Mine looks the same as the one on the right but has model number C459-521281


Look at the date on that discussion.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Wally









Instead of trying to hijack a three year old thread you'd have more luck posting your question as a new thread starter.


.


----------



## wally6 (Oct 30, 2020)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to SBF Wally
> View attachment 170044
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this tip. I will do that! I'm new to this arena and didn't want to get heck for posting a topic that had already been posted.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When in doubt always start new. It's just easier unless you have the exact same machine and problem and the answer to the original question was never found.
I did search around and I just couldn't find a model number you could use usless it shares the same drive as the smaller tracked machines. It might very well be the same but I have no clue.
You might consider browsing the want ads, craigslist, .... and see if you can come across someone selling one who will give you the model number off it.
Is there still any Sears of Canada parts source ? You could also try asking the same question on the "American" searspartsdirect.com web site.

.


----------



## wally6 (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

The closest I can come is the 9hp 28" version. 247.888550 

Looks like that is a 1999 model. Found some 1995 that is close but 24" and 26' widths.


----------



## wally6 (Oct 30, 2020)

deezlfan said:


> The closest I can come is the 9hp 28" version. 247.888550
> 
> Looks like that is a 1999 model. Found some 1995 that is close but 24" and 26' widths.


Thank you. I appreciate the effort!


----------



## jhonnyduke669 (12 mo ago)

JamesReady said:


> I could likely help you out if you were talking about the one on the LEFT.... I have an identical 10/28, 1987 Craftsman....!!


hey i am having problams with the crafts man in the picture it wont start it has spark and a brand new carb. any ideas or suggest to get it running again?


----------

